# Dolly.. Dolly



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth if she wants to be quiet I would take it. All mine love to through theirselves down on the ground like that. I can let them out at four different times and three of them are going to through themselves down in the same exact spot. LOL


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth if she wants to be quiet I would take it. All mine love to through theirselves down on the ground like that. I can let them out at four different times and three of them are going to through themselves down in the same exact spot. LOL



I am just used to the rowdy boys...lol... she loves to WOOROOO at me in the morning and if we are outside and i am not paying attention to her...lol.. she is just different than any of the other fosters i have had.. 

its pretty funny at feeding times she copying Chris now where they both do funny hop backwards while watching me with their food bowls... she gets really excited to eat... and loves toys apparently.. and cleaning my cats butt...lol.. she had just had a litter of pups before she was picked up by animal control.. but there were no puppies with her.. vet says the pups wouldnt have been more thatn 1 or 2 weeks old.. so maybe she thinks my cat is one of her babies.. she cleans him so gently and they sleep on the couch together..

and she actually gets along with all the boys... thank goodness..


----------

